
BBC Newsnight online 'chat' with Lulz Security hacking group - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13912836
======
JonnieCache
Their persistent implications that the antisec movement is their original idea
are laughable, and immediately discredit them. It's been around for over a
decade.

See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antisec_Movement>

------
sp332
_We weren't able to talk to Whirlpool in person, but met in cyberspace in a
private online chat room. In those circumstances it's almost impossible to
verify with absolute certainty who you are speaking to, but Newsnight was able
to verify that this person had access to the @Lulzsec Twitter feed._

Telephones have the exact same issues, but somehow "meeting" in "cyberspace"
seems stranger than a conference call.

~~~
billpaetzke
It's stranger because you only receive words instead of both words and tones.
Communication is 7% words, 38% tone, 55% body language [1]. With the phone,
you get 45%. With chat, only 7%.

[1] [http://www.bodylanguageexpert.co.uk/communication-what-
perce...](http://www.bodylanguageexpert.co.uk/communication-what-percentage-
body-language.html)

------
nvictor
...

